
IPhone OS 3.2 has support for video calling, file downloads, and SMS - Flemlord
http://www.engadget.com/2010/01/29/confirmed-iphone-os-3-2-has-support-for-video-calling-file-dow/
======
ryanpetrich
Now has a real quote from me--I was misquoted earlier

Also, I found no reference to video chat, backplane cameras or backgrounding--
that must be from a source closer to Cupertino.

------
chronomex
Wait ... SMS? I could have sworn that my friends with iPhones are able to both
send and receive SMS.

~~~
sgk284
Yes, the iPhone support SMS and MMS. I think this is specific to the iPad.

------
covercash
Does anyone know if there is a maximum number of touch points it will accept
as multitouch input?

~~~
ryanpetrich
The API has no restriction on the number of touch points Apple could offer,
and current hardware caps out at five. I think it's safe to say at least five

~~~
cpr
Current MacBook/Pro touchpads support 11 in hardware and software (though the
regular OS doesn't do much with them).

I would be willing to bet that it's at least 20 in the iPad, since I'm sure
Apple envisions at least four-handed games.

One thing about Apple APIs: when they do something, they generally go whole-
hog.

